# we need Moderators



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

we need Moderators .Hank and griff dont have time to read evey post as they come in .By the time they hear about a bad post it is out of hand allready.I like to put my name up .But I cant do it alone .Anyone else want to put their name up too?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well now...*

It is a thankless job....
And I do have a question.
IS it possible to be a moderator without your status being posted?

Scott


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

noddaz said:


> It is a thankless job....
> And I do have a question.
> IS it possible to be a moderator without your status being posted?
> 
> Scott


Good Idea, When I spoke up a few a wile back over a bad post .I was hit with soooo much porn and junk mail it was crazy . Another member spoke up too and was also hit with the porn and junk mail signed up for by someone else. So guys think before you say "yea I love slots and would like to help". You may be putting an online target on you back.:freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Covert Ops! Great idea Scott. 


Definitely a thankless job, but it needs to be done. rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Moderators also must be neutral observers.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mrwillysgasser said:


> we need Moderators .Hank and griff dont have time to read evey post as they come in .By the time they hear about a bad post it is out of hand allready.I like to put my name up .But I cant do it alone .Anyone else want to put their name up too?


You have my support Kevin.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Moderators also must be neutral observers.


Not exactly true. You need to be fair minded and able to come down on your friends and those you respect just like anyone else when they break the rules. There have been a couple of times that I've been too close to a particular situation and asked on of the Mods at the forum I sponsor to have them handle the situation as *they* saw fit. The two Mods I've got are great fella's who can step outside of a situation and be as fair as they can be - or they step back and ask one of the other of us to handle it. 

More than anything, being a Moderator is about keeping a balanced perspective and remaining as neutral as you can. Sometimes you've got to be The Jerk and either Warn someone or outright BAN them based on their actions. I usually try to taken in to account those users who are normally pretty good folks but might be having a bad day, as well as those who are just a pain for the rest of the folks to deal with every time that person posts something - in other words, the Good Guys and Trolls. 

Something I'd like to ask everyone else to remember about Mods is that we're human too and make mistakes. All you can ask of us is to be fair for everyone. If they're not being fair in your eyes, feel free to contact that particular forum Sponsor or Hank and file a grievance with them/him. Just be aware that such an act can be a two-edges sword. 

Just sayin'. As with all things, YMMV.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm currently a moderator for a gaming forum...have been for about 7 years...

http://www.dynaverse.net/forum/index.php 

KBF-Crim

I'd be happy to help out...

Everyone is biased....the key is to never let your bias outweigh your sence of fairness or the rules.

And have all moderator actions reviewed by the admins.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

whats wrong with porn?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> whats wrong with porn?


Heh..when it comes in the form of e-mails to the family account...plenty...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Crimnick said:


> I'm currently a moderator for a gaming forum...have been for about 7 years...
> 
> http://www.dynaverse.net/forum/index.php
> 
> ...


Cool I am making a list of Guys willing to help. We will let hank and griff pick from the list. .:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Not exactly true. You need to be fair minded and able to come down on your friends and those you respect just like anyone else when they break the rules. There have been a couple of times that I've been too close to a particular situation and asked one of the Mods at the forum I sponsor to have them handle the situation as *they* saw fit. The two Mods I've got are great fella's who can step outside of a situation and be as fair as they can be - or they step back and ask one of the other of us to handle it.
> 
> More than anything, being a Moderator is about keeping a balanced perspective and remaining as neutral as you can. Sometimes you've got to be The Jerk and either Warn someone or outright BAN them based on their actions. I usually try to taken in to account those users who are normally pretty good folks but might be having a bad day, as well as those who are just a pain for the rest of the folks to deal with every time that person posts something - in other words, the Good Guys and Trolls.
> 
> ...


 Great statement Griff .Kind of reminds me of my days bouncing at the nightclub .:devil:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Take a deep breath, then go play with yer cars*

I'll preface this with the comment that Hank and Griff do a great job! 
We we're all asked to help them by policing ourselves and with a few exceptions such has been the case.

The mantra was laid out to keep it civil and cordial at all times. Practice the art of proper public behavior and adhere to decorum at all times. :thumbsup: 

Do we need more moderators? I think not. Safe bet there are enough people backdooring intel to the administrator as it is. If you wanna blue light and a siren then your obligated to wear the badge too.  

I fear we've climbed out on a dry limb above a slippery slope, when normal discourse and exchange of opinions are locked/sanctioned due to allegiance, intolerance, and precedents.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree Bill. I don't see the need for more Mods either. If people do not like a certain thread or are offended by it, Go read another thread. Freedom of speech loving, Dave.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> I fear we've climbed out on a dry limb above a slippery slope, when normal discourse and exchange of opinions are locked/sanctioned due to allegiance, intolerance, and precedents.


 Based on the closed thread I just encountered, I agree.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*At present...*

I think most things are going fine...

And if I think that a thread is taking a turn for the worse and is getting out of control I have no fear of pushing the magic button to notify people of the inpending doom....

But that is just me... lol
Scott


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry but we are not doing our job on these boards or they would not be a risk of being removed .I think of these boards as my (and about five org guys noddaz,ebasil ,parkrnlow,roadrner,triple20 sorry if i mised one or two of you orgs) baby .please help keep our baby alive. I would miss it if these boards were removed.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Sorry but we are not doing our job on these boards or they would not be a risk of being removed .I think of these boards as my (and about five org guys noddaz,ebasil ,parkrnlow,roadrner,triple20 sorry if i mised one or two of you orgs) baby .please help keep our baby alive. I would miss it if these boards were removed.


I'd miss them too....

But I havent seen anything lately which would constitute shutting them down...

I thought this was just a call for a couple extra hands...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I too am surprized that the Theory on AW Poll thread was closed. 

I really need an explaination, because I honestly don't see the problem. If I understand the problem I will try and make sure I don't do it, and I can keep my eyes open for future similar situations.

The Bruce Gavins one I can understand.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> I too am surprized that the Theory on AW Poll thread was closed.
> 
> I really need an explaination, because I honestly don't see the problem. If I understand the problem I will try and make sure I don't do it, and I can keep my eyes open for future similar situations.
> 
> The Bruce Gavins one I can understand.


 
micyou03 is also an org member here sorry i missed you on the list.
.I asked for the thread to be removed because the subject was just wrong .I by far am not the final word our mod locked it after reveiwing the thread himself. To imply that someone is slick is just wrong .TL is still a member here and does respond here in one form or another (ie LTTony).The response from our more vocal members was the same that got the AW board removed to began with 30 days ago. At that time Hank said "do you want me to just remove all the slot boards?" he did it before! .My point is do we need "knock other" threads? Now we have plenty of great new stuff to talk about here without personal attacks .The new stuff from all over is GREAT! Sure if a product is bad bring it up here .But try to keep it out side the personal area. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I could see that maybe it is just a little too much. Like beating a dead horse. 

I personally didn't like the tone of the thread when it first started, but I think it evolved into an interesting thread.

My life is not going to change with or without the thread, so.... 

And we certainly do have many other things to show and discuss.


----------



## Slots-101 (Aug 21, 2007)

mrwillysgasser said:


> we need Moderators .Hank and griff dont have time to read evey post as they come in .By the time they hear about a bad post it is out of hand allready.I like to put my name up .But I cant do it alone .Anyone else want to put their name up too?


You must be one of Tom Lowes employees..


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Slots-101 said:


> You must be one of Tom Lowes employees..


LOL...or maybe he just has a little class....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

If you get a bad AW, Tomy, Life Like car, etc... what's wrong with mentioning that? 
If an ebay seller stiffs you, for whatever reason, again... what's wrong with mentioning the fact that you lost your money?

I think there's nothing wrong with calmly expressing your displeasure with a business or an ebay seller. The problem is when that buisness or ebay seller has friends here who feel it's their mission to belittle and insult those of us calmly expressing our displeasure

We should be able to do that here without being called every name under the sun.

We're all very passionate about our hobby, or we wouldn't be here... and sometimes things are going to get heated, naturally. But there is a line, a set of standards that MUST to be adhered to, or there's no point to any of this. 

By all means, we need moderators!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> :snip:
> By all means, we need moderators!


 Or just ADULT minded people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm just a sort of roving moderator, so have no control over who might be picked as a moderator. That burden is totally up to Hank. 




Bill Hall said:


> *>SNIPPERS<*
> 
> I fear we've climbed out on a dry limb above a slippery slope, when normal discourse and exchange of opinions are locked/sanctioned due to allegiance, intolerance, and precedents.


Well, the thread I locked yesterday was in response to a complaint someone made. I read thru the thread & decided instead of allowing things to fester that I'd lock it until Hank could make a determination. There's no partisan action on my part here, trust me. I'm pretty much about as neutral as observer as can be, only coming in to try and get folks to cool down a bit w/the thread locks. 

Believe me, I know how hot one can get when the subject at hand is near and dear to our hearts. Plus, Hank asked me to let him handle the big decisions here, since most of you are - like the modeling crowd I hang out with - predominately good folks who just get a little hot about certain subjects. I can understand and respect that. Hank knows you all better than I, so I've no problems with it. 

Anyhow, if that locking of the tread bugged anyone, sorry, but it looked to me like it had the potential to get really ugly. I didn't do it to take sides in any sort of issues between any factions in the Slots hobby. I was just trying to help keep the peace.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> snip* ...I personally didn't like the tone of the thread when it first started, but I think it evolved into an interesting thread....


Same here. I did one of these >  when I saw the initial posting. However, I was pleasantly surprised to see our members steer this potential barn burner into a civil discussion. This is the type of stewardship I felt that Hank was asking us to practice when he suggested that we police ourselves.

Therefore I was a little disappointed when it was locked. Not that the topic isnt somewhat of a horse patte', but that it was a good example of folks making an effort to keep it between the ditches. It had the potential to get upside down and on fire pretty quick. 

Based on our previous track record who could blame our moderators for pulling the trigger. It looked initially like kids playing with matches and gasoline to me as well. 

Griff, I do apologize if it seemed as though I was implicating you in having allegiance or practicing favortism. My comment was proffered more in the general sense regarding how the member/moderator/administrator feedback loop works. No offense intended.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

None taken. It's all good. :thumbsup: 

I just wanted to explain why it got locked is all.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'm very suprised "slick" is viewed automatically as a negative by some - my dictionary says it means cleverly adroit, sly or ingenious. It means someone is resourceful in taking advantage of an opportunity - the context depends on how it affects someone.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Some guys dont think we need an active mod here .Try this ,lets see if we can go 1 week without a closed thread or moved thread. its a 7 day challange .:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

SplitPoster said:


> I'm very suprised "slick" is viewed automatically as a negative by some - my dictionary says it means cleverly adroit, sly or ingenious. It means someone is resourceful in taking advantage of an opportunity - the context depends on how it affects someone.


All I can think of when the term "slick" is used is either "oil" or "willie"...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Some guys dont think we need an active mod here .Try this ,lets see if we can go 1 week without a closed thread or moved thread. its a 7 day challange .:thumbsup:


We can do it.

Just read some of the other slot boards and all the BS that goes on with the HOPRA vs UFHORA or Wizzard vs Patriot or G-Jet vs Thunderstorm stuff and be thankful that we don't have that here.

By in large I think most of the folks here are home racers and modelers that are happy to be playing with little toy cars. I know some people race with the national groups but they don't seem to bring the trivial bickering to the Hobby Talk boards, for which I am t*hank*ful. It is one of the reasons I am so active here and nowhere else.

I've been here from the start, too, by the way, so add me to the unofficial list of charter members. 

'doba


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

the unofficial list of charter members
myself,1976Cordoba,micyou03, noddaz,ebasil ,parkrnlow,roadrner,triple20 ,sethndaddy, and goosechicken

anyone else I missed that came here from the Johnny Lightning diecast board when the slots were sent here?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> the unofficial list of charter members
> myself,1976Cordoba,micyou03, noddaz,ebasil ,parkrnlow,roadrner,triple20 and goosechicken
> 
> anyone else I missed that came here from the Johnny Lightning diecast board when the slots were sent here?


I was, different name. In fact it was way before, when we were still just begging Tom to make a chassis.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Be careful what you wish for.*

I don't think we need more moderators. If we can police ourselves we will be okay. Problems could be created with more moderators. I see a moderator closing a thread only to have it reopened by another moderator. Then we may have moderators fighting. I know, very unlikely? Maybe, maybe not.

Kevin, I didn't see the big problem with the Poll Thread. I didn't vote because I didn't think it was worth it. But I chose to post my opinion. 

But if the current moderators feel they need more to disperse the work load that will be okay, as long as they are fair. I'm afraid you could have moderators abusing their authority and closing threads because they don't like someone or the post doesn't fit their beliefs.

If a post is mean spirited, slanderous, threat of violence, or an attack then it should be locked. I thought we were doing a pretty good job lately of minding our p's and q's. Randy.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree afxnut, it can over moderated. 
I think we can police ourselves.this is a fun hobby and a great bunch of people.yeah sometimes things have gotten a little out of hand.maybey sometimes we need to just step away from the computer and think about what it is were trying to accomplish,our own intrest ,,or whats better for the hobby,every one here has alot of great ideas ,i think sometimes personally i get irritated over somthing complained about. or i feel someone whines too much,I'm just as guilty ,so theres some subjects i just keep my opinion to myself rather than stir the pot or have hard feelings towards someone i dont even know personally.just remember ,everyone in this hobby cares about it.yeah we may not see some stuff as the greatest quality,or ugly or ..whatever.but it all has its place sooner or later.lets have fun with it,,,we can always find our way around problems.lets build the hobby!
just my .02
matt :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I'm very suprised "slick" is viewed automatically as a negative by some - my dictionary says it means cleverly adroit, sly or ingenious. It means someone is resourceful in taking advantage of an opportunity - the context depends on how it affects someone.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

2.8powerranger said:


> I agree afxnut, it can over moderated.
> I think we can police ourselves.this is a fun hobby and a great bunch of people.
> just my .02
> matt :thumbsup:


I agree.I think Hank does a stellar job.

Slowly but surely,I see a lot of guys that I consider to be some of the more knowledgeable participants in the hobby making there way over here to HT.


Of all the slot boards out there,this is the only one I actively participate in.Any of the other ones either make me start looking for my Rolaids.

Mike


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

To clearify things a bit.... I have two other super-moderators (well 3 really but the one only loks over the RC swap and sell forums) that can take action anywhere on HobbyTalk. A post that is reported using the Report Bad Post dohicky (that IS a technical term) gets sent to all of the Super Moderators.

If one of the other moderators happen to look at the thread before I do feels it may need further action I perfer that they do close that thread and then when I get a chance I can investigate it further. At that point I may or may not open it again and either action does not reflect on the moderator closing that thread. I would much rather a moderator take action before things get further out of hand then have a moderator fear that anyone think they are doing a bad job for not closing a thread.

I let them know to err on the safe side as it is easier to allow things to proceed later then to try and patch things up if allowed to continue downhill.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

hankster said:


> To clearify things a bit.... I have two other super-moderators (well 3 really but the one only loks over the RC swap and sell forums) that can take action anywhere on HobbyTalk. A post that is reported using the Report Bad Post dohicky (that IS a technical term) gets sent to all of the Super Moderators.
> 
> If one of the other moderators happen to look at the thread before I do feels it may need further action I perfer that they do close that thread and then when I get a chance I can investigate it further. At that point I may or may not open it again and either action does not reflect on the moderator closing that thread. I would much rather a moderator take action before things get further out of hand then have a moderator fear that anyone think they are doing a bad job for not closing a thread.
> 
> I let them know to err on the safe side as it is easier to allow things to proceed later then to try and patch things up if allowed to continue downhill.


Okay, I feel better now. Randy.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Some guys dont think we need an active mod here .Try this ,lets see if we can go 1 week without a closed thread or moved thread. its a 7 day challange .:thumbsup:


 3 days and a locked thread allready .


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mrwillysgasser said:


> 3 days and a locked thread allready .


add another one to the list .Too bad because there are some GREAT thread happing now!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And the Moderator took action and I made the ban permanent.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Its funny,some people feel that being a moderator is some sort of badge of honor to wear on an internet forum.Like when it says "moderator" under your name in your avatar you become some sort of forum big wig that everyone can dance around.

Ive been doing it some other places for ten or more years now.It aint such a great gig,believe me.For lack of a better phrase,it sucks.

Especially when you are an active participant.Ive lost some really good friends over the years because of decisions Ive made that were on behalf of the whole forum and not to their liking.

IF,and a big IF,there were to be an active moderator,I would say that it should be done covertly.Wouldnt even need to be a mod,just one or two guys to keep an eye on things and notify the proper "forum authorities"when they see some sparks that could start a potential flare up.

Anyways,still the best slot forum on the net,hands down.

L8R

Mike


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I dont think being a Mod is something anyone wants to be .Its way more fun to play then be the ref.
The point of this thread is .
*Hank is out doing his dream job! Why should he have to babysit us when we have people here who could do the job. They are here every day anyway .*

*Griff has his own boards he is Moding and he has two helpers on his boards. Again why should he have to babysit us when we have people here who could do the job.They are here every day anyway .*

When we had just a few folks here it was eazyer to self mod .With the traffic flow comes need for more cops. Just a fact of life.sorry.

Now again I ask for volunteers ,Any one besides myself and Crimnick willing to step up and do the Thankless job?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:freak: 
I am going to be nice and NOT add my 2 cents here, otherwise it'll end in yet another "LOCKED" thread.
See how easy it is, like mom said, "If you ain't got anything nice to say, shut the hell up"

nuff said


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Man, see what happens... I lose touch for a few months, start a new job, get to finishing my masters, and there's all these flamin' threads and talk of extra mods and locked threads and bans and closed boards... 

Think I need to go down to the basement and run some laps. Come to think of it, I've lost touch with that the last few months, too... 

Hope to find some time soon to get back in here more often. Man, I miss you guys. ANd I'm WAY behind on AW cars. No AWTJ Torinos or AMXs or Dodges or El Caminos yet, and I need one o them XT Bandit Trans Ams, and a S&H Torino, and... and... a second job, I guess... 

--rick


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

You and me both. Welcome back. Dave.


----------

